# Aspire Evo 75 Kit



## Cobrali (15/7/16)

So been bored here in Mauritius and have been scouring the web whenever I can and I stumbled across this: http://www.heavengifts.com/Aspire-EVO75-Kit-Atlantis-EVO-And-NX75-MOD.html

Single cell mod and it looks really classy! Wondering if I should get one to compliment my Efusion Duo as I see one in sky blue!  It uses Atlantis coils..so does that mean the cCell coils will also work?  Seems like an interesting bit of kit-also it is topfill!


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/16)

.
I was looking at the mods on the aspire website and saw that there are 3 types of NX75's

NX75 CNC Edition
(i) NX75-S (Stainless Steel)
(ii) NX75-A (Aluminium)

NX75 Die-Cast
(iii) NX75-Z (Zinc Alloy)

So, if I understand it correctly, there are 2 different manufacturing processes (CNC and Die-Cast) and 3 different metals. Perhaps the folks on the forum with the right knowledge can add some info regarding which one to select.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (15/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> I was looking at the mods on the aspire website and saw that there are 3 types of NX75's
> 
> NX75 CNC Edition
> ...


Agreed! Would like to what the difference is!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/16)

Cobrali said:


> So been bored here in Mauritius and have been scouring the web whenever I can and I stumbled across this: http://www.heavengifts.com/Aspire-EVO75-Kit-Atlantis-EVO-And-NX75-MOD.html


.
Just checked HG website and the one advertised as part of the EVO75 kit is the Zinc alloy - so I suppose that it's the cheapest of the 3 types.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

